# Advice needed girls..



## smile4loubie (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm debating whether or not to do a pregnancy test. My reasons for doing one are. 
- Period was 7 days late
- It only lasted 4 days
- Been feeling weird in my tummy (no other way of describing it sorry lol)
- Blood sugars have been doing crazy things. 
- Felt sick most days. Not like I'm going to throw up but very nauseous etc.

Is it worth doing a pregnancy test even though I had a period??


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Lou it's always worth doing one if for whatever reason your feeling diffirent, its a very personal thing and i get the feeling you mean so yes i'd say do the test hun x


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm just worried I'm getting my hopes set on it again - like every month. this month has been different though. lol I keep talking myself into it then back out of it again.


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I'm just worried I'm getting my hopes set on it again - like every month. this month has been different though. lol I keep talking myself into it then back out of it again.



what does cakie think hun? sorry i call him that i just cant remember his name at the minute lol.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 8, 2010)

haha cakie works =) He'd love to know everyones calling him that =)
hes not sure either.


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> haha cakie works =) He'd love to know everyones calling him that =)
> hes not sure either.



Well at least if you take the test you will get the answer either way, if you dont take it , it will bug the hell outta you x


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi LoubieLou,

I agree with Steffie that to put your mind at rest one way or the other.

I know its really horrid when you want to be and aren't but it will happen...just gotta keep trying 

I have a friend that had light periods during the first six months of her pregnancy, hence she didn't realise she was pregnant. If you are pregnant then the sooner you know the better.

Bernie xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 8, 2010)

My grandma had peroids with both her children till about 5 months, thats why she never knew.

If you dont know test, no harm in it


----------



## rachelha (Jul 8, 2010)

I think you should do the test, otherwise you will keep worrying.  We were trying for about 7  months before I got pregnant.  It was not a fun time (well it was in one way), every month I would be looking for the slightest sign and counting the days until I could do a test, then I would not believe the result as I was testing v early.  No one told me ttc would be so stressful and mess with your mind so much.

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## margie (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Lou, some people carry on having light periods throughout pregnancy, and some people have mild bleeding on implantation. Given your weird sugars I would do a test, if it comes back negative then so be it, but if its positive you can get all the things you need in place, in place as soon as possible.

Hope you feel better soon either way.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 8, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I think you should do the test, otherwise you will keep worrying.  We were trying for about 7  months before I got pregnant.  It was not a fun time (well it was in one way), every month I would be looking for the slightest sign and counting the days until I could do a test, then I would not believe the result as I was testing v early.  No one told me ttc would be so stressful and mess with your mind so much.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you



I know how this feels too....xx


----------

